# William Rogers Tugs Old E-Mail Address



## pedro47 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am cleaning up some some old files this morning and I think this is William "Bill" Rogers orginal Tugs e-mail address: tug@mediaone.net.

I have to much time on my hands.


----------

